
Ask HN: I have 25k users. Now what? - jherg
I have an app in the App Store that has 25k users and growing quickly.  Originally I built it as a passion project, but now I&#x27;m starting to think about monetization strategies.  What are 25k users &quot;worth&quot; to advertisers?
======
burn_cycle
Depends how low your costs are and long you can go without needing to make any
money from it. If your expenses are manageable and profitability isn't an
issue, it might make sense to improve your product (nicer UI, more features,
etc) while growing your user base and getting more information about them
(location, demographic, age, etc). This will improve your pitch to advertisers
when decide to cash in by, perhaps, selling premium placement for ads by
keyword (iOS, Python, Devops, etc).

One issue you might have is that your user's are "shortlived", I would imagine
a typical user is going to use it for a couple of months every 2-3 years,
hence why I'm stressing quick growth.

~~~
jherg
That makes a lot of sense. My costs are essentially $0. My time is the largest
factor. Agreed the user's are most likely "shortlived", but I collect emails
which could be nice for something like a newsletter.

~~~
burn_cycle
Yeah, newsletters seem big these days so that could work.

Alternatively you could let users make profiles with their preferences for
their ideal job (remote only, MEAN stack, >£80k, etc) and notify them when a
matching ad appears, you could even charge for this. This strategy allows you
to also charge employers to contact/see your users, I think Dribbble does
this, so it might be worth taking a look there.

Good luck and let us know how it works out, I love hearing about stuff like
that.

~~~
jherg
Thank you!

------
hindsightbias
Someone else just posted this, thought it might be relevant:
[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2012/07/13/156737801/the-...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2012/07/13/156737801/the-
cost-of-free-doughnuts-70-years-of-regret)

Maybe focus on the brand/scale, this is a unique time in history and monetize
low for now, this could be the new normal. Profit when they’re hooked and not
worrying about rent. Perhaps find sponsor/partner to fund backend
scaling/adverts.

Multilanguage support for markets you think might be most related.

------
l1ghthouse
Build pro functionality to sell to them

~~~
njsubedi
This sounds like a good idea at first but just don't jump into conclusion
about what the pro features should be. Ask you users explicitly, and make your
judgement.

------
easytiger
well that would surely depend on the app.

~~~
jherg
It's a Remote Job Board for iOS [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/remotely-job-
search/id13495238...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/remotely-job-
search/id1349523816)

"Remote job boards" are a dime a dozen on the web, but first of its kind in a
mobile app.

The easy answer is to sell featured job postings, but my users are candidates
and not employers.

~~~
dglass
> my users are candidates and not employers

There's your answer right there. Find remote employers who are hiring and
pitch them on a paid listing with prime placement within the app.

Job boards are marketplaces. Supply = employers, demand = candidates. Charge
supply for access to demand. You've built up the demand side of the
marketplace first. Now you need to build the supply side. How are you pulling
in listings right now?

------
tomstoms
Is this US only jobs if not would love to be able to filter on time zone and
country of employment preferences, or contractor vs employment etc

~~~
tomstoms
Yeah sorry a bit off topic...

~~~
tomstoms
Yet a downvote is a bit harsh?

------
lmedinas
Nice one! congrats! How did you developed your app ? since when its in the
AppStore ?

------
fenesiistvan
How much you could get from advertisement?

